# Framingham State Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

* Communications Dispatcher 1*
Institution:
*Framingham State University*

Location:
Framingham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/10/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Company Description:*

Framingham State University is a vibrant comprehensive liberal arts institution located just 20 miles west of Boston.

Framingham State University is committed to Inclusive Excellence through collaborative and sustainable partnerships with faculty, staff, students and the greater community. At FSU, we encourage a supportive, diverse and collaborative environment in which we learn from each other through informed and open communication, institutional practices and community engagement. FSU provides a culturally relevant education that includes a beautiful campus with 53 undergraduate and graduate programs, a highly personalized teaching environment, and unparalleled commitment to excellence in diversity and inclusion.

Framingham State University is honored to be a three-time recipient of the INSIGHT into Diversity prestigious Higher Education Excellence in Diversity (HEED) award. The HEED award is the only national recognition honoring colleges and universities that exhibit outstanding efforts and success in the area of diversity and inclusion throughout their campuses.

Visit Careers at FSU to learn more about employment opportunities at Framingham State University.

*Job Description:*

*General Statement of Duties:*

Framingham State University currently seeks a full time Communication Dispatcher in the University Police Department. Job responsibilities will include answering business and information calls; answering and processing all emergency calls in a timely fashion; maintaining direct radio communication with University Police Officers, Town of Framingham Police & Fire; Mass State Police, maintaining daily log in a timely fashion; answering and monitoring calls from campus emergency phones, University AT&T phones, emergency lab phones and emergency elevator phones; monitoring over 88 CCTV digital surveillance cameras; taking in and logging all found property; deactivating University identification cards from restricted persons; querying registration and warrant checks for field Officers; filing maintenance request for determined campus deficiencies; serving window/counter traffic and issuing temporary parking passes and assisting with parking decal processing and correspondence and other related duties as required. Dispatchers will be required to complete Power Phone dispatcher training; and maintain CPR, first aid and LEAPS/CJIC/NCIC certification.

For full classification specifications, please review, Communication Dispatcher Series.

*Supervision Received:*

Incumbents of positions at this level receive direct supervision from Communication Dispatchers or other employees of higher grade who provide instruction, assign work and review performance through reports for effectiveness and compliance with procedures and applicable rules and regulations.

*Supervision Exercised:*

None.

*Working Conditions:*

Communications Dispatchers may be required to work varied shifts, weekends, holidays or nights; and may be subject to a standby (on call) work status.

*Requirements:*

After appointment, appointee must obtain a valid Restricted Radiotelephone Operator's permit issued by the Federal Communications Commission.

*Additional Information:*

This is a full-time, non-exempt, benefits eligible position in the AFSCME bargaining unit. The work schedule is Monday-Friday 3 p.m. - 11 p.m. The bi-weekly salary is $1301.18.

Framingham State University conducts criminal history and sex offender record checks on final candidates prior to final employment for all positions. Framingham State University requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.

Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.

Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

*Application Instructions:*

Candidates must apply online by submitting a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information for three professional references.

For full consideration, application materials must be received by November 23, 2017.

Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.

Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or http://www.Click2Apply.net/rp85yqzjqw8sbwjp


----------

